# Question on 8534 visa condition



## aybeeseedee (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm applying for my student visa extension (this is to accommodate an extra semester of studies due a program transfer) and I have a question on the "8534 visa condition" that may be imposed on the visa.

Basically it says that I "will not, while in Australia, be entitled to the grant of any other visa*, apart from a further student visa providing permission to work, the application for which was made on form 157P or 157P(Internet)?". On top of that, it says that I will not be allowed to remain in Australia after the visa expires.

This condition appears to be a problem as I intend to obtain a Graduate (Temporary) Visa after my studies. Based on the wordings above, does this mean that I have to be outside Australia when applying for visas in the future? Or does it mean that I will no longer be eligible for any visas in the future (please see the descriptions for #8534 at immi.gov.au/students/visa-conditions-students.htm)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

I am clueless on this one.


----------

